# Not even all of my stuff...



## vanessagarcia (Aug 9, 2007)

Makeup is so addicting! I love all sorts of brands!


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 9, 2007)

gosh!! that's a lot of makeup...wished i had that much!! cool!!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 9, 2007)

love the colors!! man, you have a lot of lipgloss..


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 10, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## moondream (Aug 10, 2007)

Not even your whole collection? Geez, now I'm curious to see the rest of it, hehe.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 10, 2007)

that a nice collection you got there!


----------



## frocher (Aug 10, 2007)

I love Aucoin too, what so you have the blushes or sse?


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice collection. I love all sorts of brand too!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 11, 2007)

Very nice collection. I have a lot of diff brands also. I tend to mix and match too


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Very, very nice!


----------

